# Looking For Boat Buddy Out Of Freeport.



## mapdit_007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Is anyone hereâ€™s interest in boat buddy on Sunday 6/10 and Monday 6/11 ? We will be in a 254 Cobia and planing on going offshore from 10-50 miles out , if wheather permitting of course. Thereâ€™s a chance we might taking out 2 boat instead of 1 since thereâ€™s 8 people thinking about going. Anyway shoot me a pm if youâ€™re interest. Ready to meet a few friend and catch some fish.

Tran


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

*offshore freeport*

I would be interested. Iuse to guide out of Freeport for a bout 8 years part time and I have a book with a lot of numbers out of Freeport we could use.


----------



## Erichter5674 (Mar 29, 2018)

*Offshore Freeport*

We are new to offshore out of Freeport and would enjoy a buddy boat trip. Let us know when and where.


----------



## mapdit_007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Erichter5674 said:


> We are new to offshore out of Freeport and would enjoy a buddy boat trip. Let us know when and where.


Sunday 6/10 and Monday 6/11 . Will launch and leave out of Bridge Bait at or abot 6-7am. Check you pm.

Tran


----------



## Robalo2220 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey ran across your post I like to get in on that I'm Captain JD Feel free to PM me or text me at 713 446-2362


----------

